

GNU Bash commit messages - khc
http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/bash.git/log/

======
kkukavicic
:-/ Idon't get it

~~~
gencat
The commit messages are usually in the format of: Bash-<version> patch
<incremental number> instead of something more descriptive.

~~~
jensnockert
Boringly enough, the actual messages exist on the mailing list, like
[http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
bash/2014-05/msg00057....](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
bash/2014-05/msg00057.html)

They just don't get sent to git for some reason.

